# suse linux 9.0 dvd version und win2k installation



## eXblood (8. Mai 2004)

hey.
also ich habe 2 festplatten, eine davon hat nur eine partition und ist auch nur für daten, die andere ist in 4 partitionen unterteilt: 1. partition für windows 2k prof, 2. partition für yast bootmanager, 3. partition für suse linux 9.0 und die 4. partition für daten plapla.

naja, ich hatte zuerst win2kprof auf der 1. partition, und nun wollte ich noch den bootmanager auf der 2. und suse linux auf der 3. installieren. als ich fertig installiert hatte (hat alles geklappt) wollte ich linux booten, doch es ging nicht, er hängt sich beim bootten einfach immer auf, das letzte was er sagt ist:

_cpufreqd ... done_

naja, nun wollte ich fragen, wenn ich jetzt einfach die partition 2 & 3 in windows neu formatiere bzw. lösche, startet dann mein windows wieder ganz normal? nicht dass dann ganix mehr geht 

bzw weiß jemand ne lösung für mein prob? wollte halt vewrsuchn linux nochmal neu draufzuhaun.

danke schomal


----------



## GFX-Händchen (8. Mai 2004)

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich würde folgendes probieren:
Unter Windows die Partition auf der sich Linux befindet löschen, dann mit einer DOS-Startdiskette booten und den MasterBoot Record erstmal neu schreiben.
Ist dies geschehen kannst du dein Linux auf eine Partition machen auf der du es dann auch haben möchtest.
Nun sollte das prob beim Booten auch weg bzw. behoben sein.


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

@ eXblood,
warum installierst du nicht nochmal Linux ?
Mit Yast kannst du Formatieren und Partitionieren, einfacher
kaum denkbar.

@ GFX-Händchen ,
ist echt umständlich und führt ihn auch dahin wohin er nicht will 
und win2k ist im Nirvana.


----------

